# What Uber doesn't want you to hear



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)




----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lespaul said:


>


Mate,you dont that,go search the forums,very smart current an ex uber drivers.I will name them,Apollo,yogibear,grahamj,scottieb and there is more.You will learn a lot from theses excellent members


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

well we can drive 18 hrs a day to make up for it


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Mate,you dont that,go search the forums,very smart current an ex uber drivers.I will name them,Apollo,yogibear,grahamj,scottieb and there is more.You will learn a lot from theses excellent members


What are your thoughts after watching it?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lespaul said:


> What are your thoughts after watching it?


How long have u been Ubering?


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> How long have u been Ubering?


You first... lol

I'm not sure what is your position on the info I've posted. I've been Ubering 6 months but most importantly I've been through 2 BAS and about to complete 1 income tax cycle. So I have a fair idea on how to digest what she is saying.

My opinion is that Uber wouldn't want drivers to watch this video.

What's yours?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lespaul said:


> You first... lol
> 
> I'm not sure what is your position on the info I've posted. I've been Ubering 6 months but most importantly I've been through 2 BAS and about to complete 1 income tax cycle. So I have a fair idea on how to digest what she is saying.
> 
> ...


I am refer to Melbourne ,Victoria Not NSW.
Yes ya right,I'm not even indicating you don't know what your doing as an Uber driver.These videos are on YouTube or....uberguy for example,many and many videos past and present.One thing I will inform you,Uber on start up was different to its current form. Price cuts a few we had,I not sure if you know about these.but one massive one was in March 2015,cut 15% by Uber.That us a big whack,but I stick around to see what happens with this evil,the future is not known and most interesting


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> I am refer to Melbourne ,Victoria Not NSW.
> Yes ya right,I'm not even indicating you don't know what your doing as an Uber driver.These videos are on YouTube or....uberguy for example,many and many videos past and present.One thing I will inform you,Uber on start up was different to its current form. Price cuts a few we had,I not sure if you know about these.but one massive one was in March 2015,cut 15% by Uber.That us a big whack,but I stick around to see what happens with this evil,the future is not known and most interesting


Her calculations apply to California. But its the same concept.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lespaul said:


> Her calculations apply to California. But its the same concept.


That's all fine,n my view the rates are still low,to low,well I do it as a hobby know,get out of the house and keep up the car payment.I pick and choose what I want,not the Uber algorithm s


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> I am refer to Melbourne ,Victoria Not NSW.
> Yes ya right,I'm not even indicating you don't know what your doing as an Uber driver.These videos are on YouTube or....uberguy for example,many and many videos past and present.One thing I will inform you,Uber on start up was different to its current form. Price cuts a few we had,I not sure if you know about these.but one massive one was in March 2015,cut 15% by Uber.That us a big whack,but I stick around to see what happens with this evil,the future is not known and most interesting


Total cut in rates in Melbourne was 30% over a period of 11 months with the first one being in May of 2015 and the second in April 2016. And we have been hurting ever since.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> Total cut in rates in Melbourne was 30% over a period of 11 months with the first one being in May of 2015 and the second in April 2016. And we have been hurting ever since.


Yeppers absolute correct,for me hobby,dont chase surge or AP.Stay put wherever i am and go with flow.Feel compassion for the drivers trying to make a living.See what happens testing times


----------



## Sonicuber (Sep 26, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Yeppers absolute correct,for me hobby,dont chase surge or AP.Stay put wherever i am and go with flow.Feel compassion for the drivers trying to make a living.See what happens testing times


So would you recommend getting on the uber band wagon and making some extra cash can you give and indication on what you can potentially make please.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Sonicuber said:


> So would you recommend getting on the uber band wagon and making some extra cash can you give and indication on what you can potentially make please.


Dwelling on the past and really doing out of mind hours,1700-2000 weekly,after the 15% rate cut about a year and over ago,figure .Know day s i go with the flow,i changed my times around to suit me.I make 300+ a week im happy and pending my mood i do what i choose mate.I have my reasons,and its me for me.



Sonicuber said:


> So would you recommend getting on the uber band wagon and making some extra cash can you give and indication on what you can potentially make please.


I suggest read the forums and decide.go for it if u wish.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

lespaul said:


>


This lady is so dumb . She got everything wrong . She only did the calculation on the .90 per mile but forgot about the .15cent per minute . If you work 40 hour per week then .15 x40x60 = $360 extra per week . A car dosent wear out every every two years . Nobody Change car every two years . A new car is not expensive unless you buying a luxury car you get warranty and can can drive up 300,000km or more . She said she have done the calculations so where is the number instead of just assuming and talk . If you listen to her you are just as dumbs .


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

Icecool said:


> This lady is so dumb . She got everything wrong . She only did the calculation on the .90 per mile but forgot about the .15cent per minute . If you work 40 hour per week then .15 x40x60 = $360 extra per week . A car dosent wear out every every two years . Nobody Change car every two years . A new car is not expensive unless you buying a luxury car you get warranty and can can drive up 300,000km or more . She said she have done the calculations so where is the number instead of just assuming and talk . If you listen to her you are just as dumbs .


Not dumb at all. Any experienced driver knows that you will only end up with 40-50% of Uber's pay out figure after deducting your running costs, GST and depreciation, and will then be assessed for income tax on this amount. Its not viable as a full time occupation.
It's a different ball game for you Sydney drivers who are still getting $1.45/km etc.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> Not dumb at all. Any experienced driver knows that you will only end up with 40-50% of Uber's pay out figure after deducting your running costs, GST and depreciation, and will then be assessed for income tax on this amount. Its not viable as a full time occupation.
> It's a different ball game for you Sydney drivers who are still getting $1.45/km etc.


I'm an experience driver and I know alot full time driver they all doing ok if they put in the works . this lady never did uber I wouldn't listen to her . In Sydney we have higher standard of living our rent and housing are much more expensive than Perth . You don't need an expensive car to do uber . Our wages are higher than any other state. Uber is a not quick get rich scheme or a job that you can do nothing and get like the government jobs but it better than having no job .


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> In Perth and a lot of other locations in Australia Uber's rates are unsustainable. There's absolutely no doubt about that. If you are able to survive in Sydney with your much higher rates then good luck yo you.


The question I alway ask drivers who are not happy or so convinced that they not making money from uber . Is why still drive uber find something else to make a living or stay on centrelink.


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

Icecool said:


> The question I alway ask drivers who are not happy or so convinced that they not making money from uber . Is why still drive uber find something else to make a living or stay on centrelink.


Yes that's the same standard stupid response that is all too frequently given by your camp. The funny part is you guys don't even realise you're being exploited, you actually seem to think you are "successful" Uber drivers LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> Yes that's the same standard stupid response that is all too frequently given by your camp. The funny part is you guys don't even realise you're being exploited, you actually seem to think you are "successful" Uber drivers LOLOLOLOL


Yes the funny thing is that I'm getting paid by uber after I minus what you call expense I still have money in my bank account . And there are people who whinge , saying they don't make money from uber and still drive for uber . Don't know who is stupid ?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

DH_uber said:


> Yes that's the same standard stupid response that is all too frequently given by your camp.


It's not a stupid response. If people have so many complaints about doing something, why do they continue to do it? Just so that you can go to some online forum to vent? That's a stupid respond to an unhappy situation.

UberX driving is not the highest qualified, highest paying job I've had. But, on a weekday, daytime only, away from peak hours, I can take home, after all expenses, around $16 an hour, the equivalent of pre-tax income in a part-time job. If I work the better days, times and areas, but still daytime, without needing to carry the drunks, I can still take home around $50 an hour. Not bad for a low-skilled job.

Yes, I do have some criticisms of the company, but on balance, it's more than worth my time doing this occasional job.
At least it is in Sydney. Most other cities I would probably not bother.

BUT, IceCool's is not a stupid response. If people have so many complaints about doing something, why do they continue to do it? Why?


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Try driving for 2/3rds the sydney rates icecool.
Like what melb drivers get.
Come back comment then

Btw to make $1500 a week here (average aus wage) you'd have to do 1500 paid kms, so that's maybe 2500 total kms, that's 125000 kms a year, so in 3 years your car is going to be old shitheap and need replacing.
So there's 200 a week you'd want to be setting aside just for that, plus fuel ,maintainence servicing, rego, rideshare insurance, the occasional major repair along the away.
Out of that 1500 , for what 60~70 hours a week, gunna be lucky to see 900.
Then pay tax on that.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

yogi bear said:


> Try driving for 2/3rds the sydney rates icecool.
> Like what melb drivers get.
> Come back comment then
> 
> ...


The Melbourne taxi driver get less than Sydney taxi driver they don't complain why only uber driver compliant


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

Icecool said:


> View attachment 162399
> View attachment 162399
> View attachment 162400
> 
> The Melbourne taxi driver get less than Sydney taxi driver they don't complain why only uber driver compliant


Its pointless trying to reason with someone (you) who has little understanding of the issues. A full time driver will do 120,000 km a year easy, so car replacement after 2 years is definitely advisable. Who are you to call that lady in the video dumb LOL


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> Its pointless trying to reason with someone (you) who has little understanding of the issues. A full time driver will do 120,000 km a year easy, so car replacement after 2 years is definitely advisable. Who are you to call that lady in the video dumb LOL


I agree it pointless to explain to you . Do I have to calculate everything or explain everything to you ! sound like you haven't even finished school . If you have done 120,000km that's even at $1 per km plus .40 a minute your you would made $120,000 plus .4c x 60minutes x 60 hours = $74,880 +$$120,000= $194,880 annual income . So two years $389,760 . Are you seriously telling me you can't afford to buy another cars . Even you minus your expense and taxes you still get $200k for two years


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Icecool said:


> Yes the funny thing is that I'm getting paid by uber after I minus what you call expense I still have money in my bank account . And there are people who whinge , saying they don't make money from uber and still drive for uber . Don't know who is stupid ?


uber would be very upset with you cos according to uber you getting paid from pax were uber as an app taking only a commission.
uber is pulling a "con" upon many countries but uber time has run out as it is happening right now in London.
But don't worry,there is no vacuum in the universe,rideshare is here too stay but it will have to be on better conditions that is now


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

Icecool said:


> I agree it pointless to explain to you . Do I have to calculate everything or explain everything to you ! sound like you haven't even finished school . If you have done 120,000km that's even at $1 per km plus .40 a minute your you would made $120,000 plus .4c x 60minutes x 60 hours = $74,880 +$$120,000= $194,880 annual income . So two years $389,760 . Are you seriously telling me you can't afford to buy another cars . Even you minus your expense and taxes you still get $200k for two years


Well it's clear from your response that you haven't even enrolled for pre-kindergarten school yet. That's the sort of BS Maths that Uber would try to fool people with LOL. For a start about half of those kms will be dead kms, and probably about half of the 60 hours probably won't be "on trip".

Its clear you have no understanding of the Maths or issues, you should watch the video and learn. The rates are different but the fundamentals are the same.

In Perth full time drivers get between $9-14 /hr, less than minimum wage.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> Well it's clear from your response that you haven't even enrolled for pre-kindergarten school yet. That's the sort of BS Maths that Uber would try to fool people with LOL. For a start about half of those kms will be dead kms, and probably about half of the 60 hours probably won't be "on trip".
> 
> Its clear you have no understanding of the Maths or issues, you should watch the video and learn. The rates are different but the fundamentals are the same.
> 
> In Perth full time drivers get between $9-14 /hr, less than minimum wage.


Buddy ! Stop whinging .if you said half of your kms are dead then you should deleted your uber app long time ago .base on you attitude you feel that uber owe you a job . Uber is not a job .Go and find a another job where you can get paid more the minimum wages . Drive a cabb .uber is not compulsory and not for you . And not suitable in Perth . Uber should close their Perth operations if nobody is driving for them . What do you want uber to . Give everybody charity rides and free money to drivers. Even in Sydney there are area or time that a quite guess what I simple don't drive these time and area if I'm going to be making a loss


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

Icecool said:


> Buddy ! Stop whinging .if you said half of your kms are dead then you should deleted your uber app long time ago .base on you attitude you feel that uber owe you a job . Uber is not a job .Go and find a another job where you can get paid more the minimum wages . Drive a cabb .uber is not compulsory and not for you . And not suitable in Perth . Uber should close their Perth operations if nobody is driving for them . What do you want uber to . Give everybody charity rides and free money to drivers. Even in Sydney there are area or time that a quite guess what I simple don't drive these time and area if I'm going to be making a loss


I wasn't whinging and I'm certainly not your buddy Mr Uber mole. I was just stating how farcical your mathematical treatment was. Its you who is the dumb one, not the lady in the video as you are trying to make people believe. What can Uber do about it ? For starters they could raise rates to sustainable levels and abandon their predatory pricing tactics.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> I wasn't whinging and I'm certainly not your buddy Mr Uber mole. I was just stating how farcical your mathematical treatment was. Its you who is the dumb one, not the lady in the video as you are trying to make people believe. What can Uber do about it ? For starters they could raise rates to sustainable levels and abandon their predatory pricing tactics.


Buddy it pointless for me to explain to you any further .yes I'm dumb but I'm not the one who not making from uber you are .im not the one who got 50% dead km as you Claim . .even if uber do raise the rate you would still not be sustainable as you're dead km are too high . your hero the lady in video can't calculate. She only use only the rate per miles to calculate but forgot to add in the time . Nobody drive 120,000 km per year .even if you do you don't need to change the car every 2 years , a Japanese car like s Toyota can drive up to 400km . Good luck with your battle with uber . And why are you still drive for uber ?


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

You don't need to explain anything to me, I'm well aware of the Uber scam, you are the one who needs educating. By your own admission you are the one who is dumb.

In depth mathematical analyses have been done by Damo66, 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-viability-as-a-full-time-income.186113/ and 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ridiculous-money-in-perth-what-can-be-done-about-it.188025/

who concludes "Uber is marginally viable as a part-time thing if you work the busiest times and can get your gross fares per hour up around the $40 mark. As a full-time thing Uber is not viable. The maths don't lie."
*
Indeed the Maths don't lie. 
*


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> You don't need to explain anything to me, I'm well aware of the Uber scam, you are the one who needs educating. By your own admission you are the one who is dumb.
> 
> In depth mathematical analyses have been done by Damo66,
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-viability-as-a-full-time-income.186113/ and
> ...


I have no dispute that uber is not the best way to earn a living . I have did this calculation long time ago . It work out that what ever you earn in fares . The profit including taxes and expenses is about 35% to 50% of the fare . Of course if you can get a better job then stop doing uber . But there alot people who can't get a job for various reason ,some like the flexibility or just need an extra income . No way you would wanted to make a career out if it . No uber meaning they will never collecting centrelink money or no work at all .since you will aware of the scam then you better find a better job or you can .


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

Icecool said:


> I have no dispute that uber is not the best way to earn a living . I have did this calculation long time ago . It work out that what ever you earn in fares . The profit including taxes and expenses is about 35% to 50% of the fare . Of course if you can get a better job then stop doing uber . But there alot people who can't get a job for various reason ,some like the flexibility or just need an extra income . No way you would wanted to make a career out if it . No uber meaning they will never collecting centrelink money or no work at all .since you will aware of the scam then you better find a better job or you can .


I think it goes further than that icecool. there's a point to the video which is Uber takes advantage of people in their time of need. this is the tone of resentment in the video. Uber drivers are supplying the fleet Uber cannot afford to run. The world loves disruption and uberisation but it comes at a cost which is paying people under the minum wage. Options are a nice thing to have, sometimes there aren't any.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

lespaul said:


> I think it goes further than that icecool. there's a point to the video which is Uber takes advantage of people in their time of need. this is the tone of resentment in the video. Uber drivers are supplying the fleet Uber cannot afford to run. The world loves disruption and uberisation but it comes at a cost which is paying people under the minum wage. Options are a nice thing to have, sometimes there aren't any.


Any job is better than no job .if no uber you be on centrelink on $250 per week . In some area of australia the unemployment are so high . Uber Dosen't pay much but there a whats millions of drivers around the world . Almost a third of Brisbane Uber drivers were unemployed before signing up to work with the company
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/na...ployed-before-signing-up-20170414-gvkw8e.html
https://thewest.com.au/news/wa/jobless-miners-sign-up-to-uber-ng-b88504074z


----------



## WalletInspector (Jul 10, 2017)

You are so right Ice. 15$ an hour after expenses to write off your car whilst risking your life on the road is better than unemployment. So kind of Uber, some money is better than no money, right!?
But this amazing opportunity to earn $15 an hour instead of being unemployed isn't really fair to those without cars is it? Equal opportunity and all? Uber could open tyre production factories? Employ 'contrators' and pay them a little less than those contracting with cars, say 10 bucks and hour instead of 15?
Uber could call it a tech factory app then do away with all these costly workers rights eh, genius! So much better than unemployment right IceCool?
Uber could also help the disabled with work too, say 5$ an hour? Naturally no sick pay, they arent real employees, just desperate unemployed and disabled contractors. What an amazing opportunity that would be. Thanks Uber!
And the best thing is, if they dont like it, they can just unistall the app!
If they have any issues with the working conditions Uber can just sweep it under the rug. Worked for the sexual assults and Greyball, am I right Bath!?
Tell me Ice and Red and Bath; how much is Uber paying you to encourage the exploitation of others?
You arent fooling anyone, and in my opinion you are pathetic human beings. At least Uber is just a company, you are individually, personally repsonsible for being modern day slave drivers. You know Uber could still turn a profit and pay better wages without shortchanging those down on their luck. You choose to try and manipulate people to work for Uber with lies and false claims. You know other, more ethical, better managed transport companies pay a living wage, yet you choose to prey on those in the uneployment queue. Shame on you.
Realise that once there is a better alternative in Australia everyone will leave Uber. Or once Uber is shutdown for its awful, unsafe and unethical practices you IceCool, and you MyRedUber and you Bath will be unemployed and unemployable...
Uber rep on your resume? Haha - Hope to see you in the centrelink queue.
Also, hope you can sleep with yourself at night. 
Wait, no I don't.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

WalletInspector said:


> You are so right Ice. 15$ an hour after expenses to write off your car whilst risking your life on the road is better than unemployment. So kind of Uber, some money is better than no money, right!?
> But this amazing opportunity to earn $15 an hour instead of being unemployed isn't really fair to those without cars is it? Equal opportunity and all? Uber could open tyre production factories? Employ 'contrators' and pay them a little less than those contracting with cars, say 10 bucks and hour instead of 15?
> Uber could call it a tech factory app then do away with all these costly workers rights eh, genius! So much better than unemployment right IceCool?
> Uber could also help the disabled with work too, say 5$ an hour? Naturally no sick pay, they arent real employees, just desperate unemployed and disabled contractors. What an amazing opportunity that would be. Thanks Uber!
> ...


Doing uber is by choice not by force so no Slave here Don't think it will work if uber treat driver like employee . Sound like your one angry taxi driver or owner . There is a saying "men saying it can't be done shouldn't stop men doing it " . Let just says uber is not your cup of tea . Of course if you can find a better job like a prime minister's job than you don't do uber . But with these so call job everybody want to have it so you won't even get an interview . Uber can do the same by being selective in its drivers . So where is the better alternative. More jobs are disappearing like Toyota Australia . You're going to said this another unethical company as they can make better cheaper car somewhere else's than Australia https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...-closure-of-altona-plant-20170131-gu2dky.html


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

interesting conversation
but why is everyone arguing with a uber mole?
is it even worth for you guys?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There is no such thing as a successful Uber driver, only Uber suckers.


----------



## Solarman (Jun 15, 2017)

Icecool said:


> A car dosent wear out every every two years . Nobody Change car every two years .


https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-car-has-done-155254-kms.207090/#post-3093766



DH_uber said:


> Its not viable as a full time occupation.


If only those stupid and selfish drivers who take to the roads for hours on end, potentially endangering all road users around them would get it through their tunnel vision, blocked brains.



peteyvavs said:


> There is no such thing as a successful Uber driver, only Uber suckers.


Except for this joker loser. The only one in the world who earns this much driving Uber.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-got-2-7-langwarrin-to-cowes.188507/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/on-trip-to-airport-at-3-6x-right-now.187538/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-am-back-and-winning.196110/


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Good thread to read

https://uberpeople.net/threads/first-quarter-bas-statement-completed.207563/


----------

